# New Pattermaster Choke Specifically For Black Cloud Ammo



## SBEII (Aug 30, 2008)

Anybody out there tried the new chokes patternmaster came out with specifically for shooting Black Cloud Ammo. Have an SBEII and was hoping to get some quick feedback before I buy the choke and a case of shells. Probably be shooting a pile of 3" #3 shot at ducks.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

If I were you and I was shooting a SBEII I would look really hard at saving money and go with the Carlson choke for black cloud. They run $35 and are a great choke. I switched from patternmaster to them and I am glad because both patternmasters I have own have blown up in my barrel. Trust me, you won't regret it.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

i have the patternmaster blackcloud choke on my Benelli Supernova, it shots it alright but the Birley Full extened worked alittle better, the patternmaster get around 88% in a 30inch circle at 30 yards


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

I shoot black cloud in my Winchester super x2 and I haven't had any problems yet...


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

You shouldn't need a tube for black cloud, the wad does all the work put in a mod or larger and let it rip.


----------



## jbrewer2 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have heard nothing but good things about BC from friends. 2 of my buddies swear they will shoot nothing else at quackers. I decided to try some for myself this year. Bought 4 boxes of 3" #3's 1 1/4 oz. Patterned it today, 106/178 within 20 in diameter circle. 161/178 within 30 in diameter circle. 17 outside. I shoot an old 1100 with a mod choke. Haven't shot at a duck with it yet, but I hope it is as good as everyone says.


----------

